# What happened to the Merlin Magia?



## cheekybondi

I live in Australia, so information on Merlin is pretty thin on the ground. I have a 2005 Magia and obviously have seen it disappear off the 2006 catalogues.

I was wondering if anyone could shed some light as to the reason why it was dropped and has its place been filled by the CR3/2.5 Works or some other model?

I love this bike - its like nothing I have ever ridden before and it's speed, comfort, looks and handing are all first class - so why drop it?

Cheers.


----------



## DavidC

*Magia*

We at Merlin decided to move away from the Magia due to it not being light enough for most weight seeking riders. We strive to build the very best riding bikes and feel that a bike any lighter than the Magia would loose somthing in the ride quality. There are many light bikes made from titanium out there for riders to choose from, we just feel that there is more to ride quality than just light weight. The Magia was replaced with the CR works bikes. We are very happy you like your bike, we were very proud of this bike, but are even happier with the overall ride quality and feel of the works bikes. 

Thank you for riding Merlin.


----------



## cheekybondi

*Not light enough?*

That's an interesting response, David. I am confused as to why weight was an issue in dropping the Magia - its the lightest Merlin ever built. It's still lighter than the Works CR 6/4and the Extralight. (at 2.1 lbs for medium vs 2.38 lbs for the CR 6/4 medium)

Don't get me wrong, the decision to develop new models and drop older ones is purely the prerogative of Merlin management (and certianly not me) but the question about why the Magia disappeared was an innocent one. I would have thought weight was the last reason you'd get rid of it.

I realise it was replced by the works line, but in all reality, what are the significant differences between the Magia and the CR 3/2.5?

I guess its a moot point, 'cause I love my Magia and I will still be riding it for years to come.

Is there anyone else that has previously, or still is riding the Magia have any comments on the bike?


----------



## DavidC

*Magia and weight*

The Magia was indeed the lightest Merlin built, we pushed the envelope on weight vs. ride quality on the bike, and this weight did not seem to be light enough for most riders. It is a very good riding bike, but we did not want to push less weight, which would have helped the bike sell and compete more with the other super light models out there. The new works bikes are light, but ride quility was the overall feel that they were built around. You get in our minds the best of all worlds, weight, drive train and front end stiffness with the comfort that titanium gives. I hope that I did not offend with my answer about weight, but I really do feel that it was light, just not light enough. 

Have a great day,


----------



## cheekybondi

Thanks David - No offence taken at all. I appreciate you taking the time to explain. Cheers.


----------



## DavidC

Thank you for asking the questions. I do enjoy talking about Merlin.


----------



## Guest

I also have a Merlin Magia and was dissapointed to see iy leave the product line. I have tested carbon fiber bikes and titanium is the real deal. I previously rode an Extralight and then two seasons ago got a Magia. FANTASTIC frame. I find the ride as nice as the Extralight but lighter. I am a spinner and not a masher at about 160# and perhaps the reason I am satisfied..

Out of interest, I am getting ready to get my Magia painted at Cyclart and need to get a decal set - anyone know how to get a new set for them to mount?


----------



## DavidC

*Decals for painted Merlin*

We have replacement decals, but they are not the type that are made to have clear coat applied over them. You might be able to get Cyclart to create the decals for you? It would be worth asking. 

Thank you,


----------



## MerlinAma

Nothing like posting to an 18 month old thread.  

Anyway I'm still happily riding my Magia and wondered how many others are also.

Also have a buddy who has kept his. 

Don't ever expect to get rid of it, especially since used Ti frames aren't a real hot item.

Keep wanting a carbon bike until I think about scratching it or some other minor ding ruining the whole frame.


----------



## pau11y

Bringing back the dead...haha!

Picked up a 2nd hand Magia about a year back. Fully built w/ pedals, cages, and 'puter, 16# for a M/L. I also have a Madone 5.9 SL Project One and a custom Strong Racing made w/ Foco. The Magia doesn't give up anything to the stiffness in comparison. If the Works ride better but only a bit lighter, pff... no brainer! Oh, btw, it cost $1300 w/ fork


----------

